# Philodendron sp.?



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

https://scontent-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=fc8c4e52a24c830f130bafa2412f6082&oe=55B00E0C

Verricosum? Ventricosum? Anyone?


----------



## MrMycetes (Nov 9, 2014)

I think it doesn't look like Philodendron verrucosum.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah, I know you don't think it does. I think it does.


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

I can see a resemblance to P. verrucosum, maybe a hybrid


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

I think it looks like verrucosum too , under low light maybe .


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

If the stems are not fuzzy then not verucosum


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

They have little what looks to be the beginning of fuz


----------

